# Anybody here ever use 3dsgamerworld.com? My tracking number isn't working



## Stallion_Prime (Jan 9, 2015)

whenever i use the number they gave to me on the usps website, it says that it cant find my tracking number.

i'm assuming they're a legit website since they were on the resellers list....


----------



## mrolive (Jan 9, 2015)

When you are first given a tracking # it takes awhile to register on the UPS website. Same thing happened with modchipcentral.


----------



## Stallion_Prime (Jan 9, 2015)

well its already been 24 hours but i'll take your word for it. oh and it was usps not ups, but maybe the same thing applies idk.


----------



## Bobby1Bobby (Jan 9, 2015)

Add a 1 to the end of the tracking number. Had the same problem.


----------



## mrolive (Jan 9, 2015)

Stallion_Prime said:


> well its already been 24 hours but i'll take your word for it. oh and it was usps not ups, but maybe the same thing applies idk.


 
In this case the tracking # should have been active as mine went active in around 2 hours. Does 3dsgamerworld have usps send you notifications when your tracking # becomes active? With modchipcentral that was the case with me.

Also try what Bobby1Bobby suggested and add 1 to the end of the tracking #


----------



## Stallion_Prime (Jan 9, 2015)

Bobby1Bobby said:


> Add a 1 to the end of the tracking number. Had the same problem.


 
doesn't work 



mrolive said:


> In this case the tracking # should have been active as mine went active in around 2 hours. Does 3dsgamerworld have usps send you notifications when your tracking # becomes active? With modchipcentral that was the case with me.
> 
> Also try what Bobby1Bobby suggested and add 1 to the end of the tracking #


 

No, unfortunately they don't send me notifications. I tried contacting 3dsgamerworld, but they're really slow


----------



## mrolive (Jan 9, 2015)

Stallion_Prime said:


> No, unfortunately they don't send me notifications. I tried contacting 3dsgamerworld, but they're really slow


 
If you added the 1 to the end of your tracking # and it still fails, try contacting usps to see what's up with your order.


----------



## Bobby1Bobby (Jan 9, 2015)

The reason I had said one was because I compared my tracking number from 3ds gamersworld ( which didn't show up at all) with a previous tracking number from an order on Amazon. Realized the 3dsgamerworld tracking number had 21 numbers while the other successful tracking number had 22. I put 1 ( by luck) and it worked. Hopefully you get your tracking soon.


----------



## Stallion_Prime (Jan 9, 2015)

Bobby1Bobby said:


> The reason I had said one was because I compared my tracking number from 3ds gamersworld ( which didn't show up at all) with a previous tracking number from an order on Amazon. Realized the 3dsgamerworld tracking number had 21 numbers while the other successful tracking number had 22. I put 1 ( by luck) and it worked. Hopefully you get your tracking soon.


 


i hope so. Maybe they entered it wrong again

At least i know they aren't scamming me


----------



## Stallion_Prime (Jan 9, 2015)

UPDATE: Just got an email back from USPS and this is what they said:
Thank you for contacting the USPS® Internet Customer Care Center in regards to tracking your package.

When I input the label number you provided, I see that it is not a valid label ID number. In order to help you, please verify that you have provided the complete and accurate label number as it appears on the label. Also, please make sure that your item was sent through the United States Postal Service using a shipping services that includes USPS Tracking.

To determine if the Shipping service you purchased includes tracking, visit:
https://www.usps.com/ship/compare-domestic-services.htm 
or
https://www.usps.com/ship/compare-international-services.htm 

If the Shipping Service you purchased does not include tracking, then tracking information may not be available. However, your parcel may receive scans as it maneuvers through the United States, but this is neither a requirement nor guarantee. In order to receive tracking information in the future, you will need to purchase a service that includes USPS Tracking or purchase USPS Tracking as an extra service.

If you have any additional questions or concerns, please contact us again.

Thank you for emailing your Postal Service,
USPS Internet Customer Care Center


That means they gave me the wrong tracking number. This wouldn't be so big of a problem if they would just respond to their emails.


----------



## Stallion_Prime (Jan 9, 2015)

Does anyone from the store website post here?


----------



## Bobby1Bobby (Jan 9, 2015)

Stallion_Prime said:


> Does anyone from the store website post here?


 

How many numbers in your tracking number?


----------



## Stallion_Prime (Jan 9, 2015)

Bobby1Bobby said:


> How many numbers in your tracking number?


 
22


----------



## 3DSGamerWorld.Com (Jan 11, 2015)

Stallion_Prime said:


> whenever i use the number they gave to me on the usps website, it says that it cant find my tracking number.
> 
> i'm assuming they're a legit website since they were on the resellers list....


 
Hello,Please track it later.
If you are live in the USA,Your order will be shipped by USPS from our USA warehouse.Usually we need 1 day to process your order after you received tracking number.So please don't worry about your order,it will arrive in 2~4 business days.
If it still can't be tracked,please contact me!

best regards


----------



## pladel19 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello,
I have made an order from 3dsgamerworld and i try to communicate with them one week to ask some questions about my order.
I have already send them 5 or 6 mail and they dont respond me.  
3dsgamerworld could you please communicate with me?
thanks


----------



## serenadedfs (Jan 13, 2015)

Same here. I sent an order on Friday, and no response whatsover from them... I will wait until tomorrow to dispute the charge with my credit card company.

BEWARE, buyers, there's something sketchy going on with this guys...


----------



## pladel19 (Jan 13, 2015)

3DSGamerWorld.Com said:


> Hello,Please track it later.
> If you are live in the USA,Your order will be shipped by USPS from our USA warehouse.Usually we need 1 day to process your order after you received tracking number.So please don't worry about your order,it will arrive in 2~4 business days.
> If it still can't be tracked,please contact me!
> 
> best regards


3dsgamerword please respondylitis to us otherwisemail I will communicate with all suppliers to delete you from reseller.


----------



## serenadedfs (Jan 13, 2015)

EDITED:

ORDER ARRIVED.
JUST BE AWARE THAT SHIPPING TAKE LONGER THAN WHAT THEY CLAIM AND THAT THEY TAKE TOO LONG TO ANSWER MESSAGES and EMAILS.


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 13, 2015)

I also emailed them over a week ago before ordering a Sky3DS and never got a reply, so I just went with another reseller instead.


----------



## pladel19 (Jan 13, 2015)

if anyone have bought from there please replying.
Thank you

I dont know if my credit card company can make to me a refund!


----------



## smile72 (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah I'm having problems with them too. Does anyone know if they work with a company called trustshoppings.com apparently its a Chinese women's clothing company. I ordered from 3dsgamerworld but was charged by that trust company. And so my credit card conpany's fraud protection has contacted me. Are they legit? They also overcharged by a little over $4.


----------



## serenadedfs (Jan 14, 2015)

EDITED:

ORDER ARRIVED.
JUST BE AWARE THAT SHIPPING TAKE LONGER THAN WHAT THEY CLAIM AND THAT THEY TAKE TOO LONG TO ANSWER MESSAGES and EMAILS.


----------



## FearItSelf23 (Jan 14, 2015)

what about r4flashcart.com? I purchased a gateway from them today.


----------



## JimBonza (Jan 14, 2015)

How do you guys not realise this already about EVERY seller.
The tracking number provided is a chinese postal service tracking number. It'll arrive from China to America, after that UPS take it and deliver it to you. Once it arrives state side, ask them to provide the UPS tracking details otherwise try this site: http://track-chinapost.com/

Hope that works for you.


----------



## pladel19 (Jan 14, 2015)

In my order there is no tracking number. As i said iam trying to.communicate with them but nothing. I dont know maybe i ll recieve it but what do you think isnt suspicious that they dont reply me? Iam from Greece and i realize the purchase 3/1/15. If you have any experience with them please pm! Thank you​


----------



## JimBonza (Jan 14, 2015)

I ordered from New3dsCard and they took ages to reply too, like 24-48 hours each time. I've no experience with your seller however :/


----------



## pladel19 (Jan 15, 2015)

Guys all is OK!  They finally reply me and sent me the tracker id.  They just late to answer me! Sorry for the disruption! The 3dsgamerworld is reliable, not any suspicious for them. They just late to reply me.


----------



## serenadedfs (Jan 16, 2015)

EDITED:

ORDER ARRIVED.
JUST BE AWARE THAT SHIPPING TAKE LONGER THAN WHAT THEY CLAIM AND THAT THEY TAKE TOO LONG TO ANSWER MESSAGES and EMAILS.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 16, 2015)

serenadedfs said:


> I don't want to be negative, but wait till you receive it. They also sent me a tracking number, but they used a weird service and the package is not moving, and I live less than 20 miles from where they were supposed to send it. (should arrived today or tomorrow tops).


 

Just for the sake of curiosity what service was used that you consider a "weird service"?


----------



## serenadedfs (Jan 16, 2015)

> *ostal Product:*
> 
> 
> Package Services
> ...


 
They used USPS, but used "Package Services"... for a small package within the same County (Los Angeles) is just stupid to use that service because it costs the same (or even more) than using First Class or Priority. Also it has been sitting in pre-shipment status for a few days.

Anyway the package probably hasn't even been sent through USPS because tracking says "*Arrived Shipping Partner Facility" *and that usually means that the shipment is going partially through DHL/UPS or who knows... Probably it's coming from China through DHL and USPS has only the electronic information in their system.

One way or another this guys are scamming everybody claiming that they ship from the USA.


----------



## JimBonza (Jan 16, 2015)

Considering the fact that selling them was outlawed a few years ago, in Europe anyway possibly America. They just say that, and expect you not to be thick enough to believe it. Not like these are even manufactured in the west so it's coming from China one way or another.


----------



## KMB (Jan 16, 2015)

Soooooo.....did the ones that were nagging about their service got their cards?

I am expecting a package from them and getting a little bit anxious over there.


----------



## Shadowlurker (Jan 16, 2015)

I got mine like a day later than they said (2-4 days but came on the 5th day) and everything was fine and the card was legit, perhaps their US shipping is just slow..


----------



## 3py0n (Jan 16, 2015)

I emailed them 2 days ago and purchased 2 days ago and got no response.

Their site is very misleading especially when they post everywhere saying that it's fast posted in 24-48hrs...lies.  Never buying from them again.


----------



## pladel19 (Jan 17, 2015)

I dont know guys. I wrote my tracking number in the Hellenic post and it is registered. I want to be optimistic and i hope to recieve it. If and when i ll get it to my hand i wiil post you!


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 17, 2015)

serenadedfs said:


> They used USPS, but used "Package Services"... for a small package within the same County (Los Angeles) is just stupid to use that service because it costs the same (or even more) than using First Class or Priority. Also it has been sitting in pre-shipment status for a few days.
> 
> Anyway the package probably hasn't even been sent through USPS because tracking says "*Arrived Shipping Partner Facility" *and that usually means that the shipment is going partially through DHL/UPS or who knows... Probably it's coming from China through DHL and USPS has only the electronic information in their system.
> 
> One way or another this guys are scamming everybody claiming that they ship from the USA.



This happened to me as well with an order I had through usar4.com 
Had the same status for 4 days (arrived at partner facility in Compton) and then it was just delivered to my door. No other update in between! Just so you know, don't lose hope yet


----------



## njchris (Jan 17, 2015)

I got mine from them.  It works and I've had no problem using it.   Except the cart had no label on it and was in a clear green cart 'case' which was the size of the cart.  The usb micro-sd reader was just loose in the package as well.


----------



## 3py0n (Jan 17, 2015)

okay I FINALLY got a message.  They replied in broken English.  Remember on their site, how they said it's not shipped from China?  I think it's a lie...geebus.


----------



## serenadedfs (Jan 17, 2015)

So I'm gonna eat some of my words. The flashcart arrived... Didn't come with a box or the usb reader but it seems to be original, and I tested and it works.

I'm not 100% sure that they're shipping from the USA, behind the USPS label was some kind of Chinese customs label. They're also not committing to the US shipping times they posted. 2-4 days... no way. Mine took 8 days and it was supposed to be shipped 30 miles from my home.

And their customer support... is HORRIBLE. So, it's good news for everybody that they're at least sending orders, but be careful and if you don't receive them soon keep insisting until they send you a tracking number.

Hope this helps...


----------



## njchris (Jan 17, 2015)

serenadedfs,  did yours have a label on the cart?  While mine works fine, the lack of label on the cart makes me feel like it is counterfeit/fake.


----------



## serenadedfs (Jan 18, 2015)

It came with the label... and I used this guide to identify if it was fake or real and it seems to be the real deal.

http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...luation-feedback-and-other-news-on-v2-0-Omega


----------



## njchris (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks.  I see that's for the Gateway but the funny thing is my Sky 3ds matches the real gateway pic of the pins.


----------



## 3DSGamerWorld.Com (Jan 18, 2015)

pladel19 said:


> 3dsgamerword please respondylitis to us otherwisemail I will communicate with all suppliers to delete you from reseller.


 
Dear customer
We are very sorry for your our reply late.
I emailed to you with tracking number.
Sorry again.

best regards
3DSGamerworld team


----------



## 3DSGamerWorld.Com (Jan 18, 2015)

serenadedfs said:


> I already contacted my credit card company... Be careful and monitor all the credit cards you used because this seems to be a scam... Also if you're gonna send an email to the supplier send me a copy and I will sign it also and send it so these guys be removed from the official reseller list.


Dear customer
Sorry for my reply late.I just track your order*,it was shipped on January 14, 2015 ,Delivered on January 17, 2015*.
Tracking number is 9374869903500268962646 You can track it at www.usps.com


----------



## 3DSGamerWorld.Com (Jan 18, 2015)

smile72 said:


> Yeah I'm having problems with them too. Does anyone know if they work with a company called trustshoppings.com apparently its a Chinese women's clothing company. I ordered from 3dsgamerworld but was charged by that trust company. And so my credit card conpany's fraud protection has contacted me. Are they legit? They also overcharged by a little over $4.


Please tell me your order number,i will double check your order information,maybe we gave wrong tracking number for mistake,sorry!!


----------



## serenadedfs (Jan 20, 2015)

If anybody needs a Gateway 3DS send me a PM I ordered another one from R4Depot and now I have one that I don't need. I'm located in Los Angeles,CA


----------



## Drajek (Mar 31, 2015)

Sorry for the necro post but I just ordered from them and noticed they took more out of my account than they should have. Granted its only 84 cents but when you order something for 29.00 dollars thats how much it should be not 29.84. I have yet to get a tracking number from them as well. I hope this is a legit card..


----------



## shabbypenguin (Apr 29, 2015)

Drajek said:


> Sorry for the necro post but I just ordered from them and noticed they took more out of my account than they should have. Granted its only 84 cents but when you order something for 29.00 dollars thats how much it should be not 29.84. I have yet to get a tracking number from them as well. I hope this is a legit card..


 

i ordered from them as well at first, figuring if it was listed as an official reseller then it had to be legit.

http://prntscr.com/6zjqu0

my order was delayed without any kind of notification despite when i placed my order there was no delay. they also overcharged me going from 72.50 http://prntscr.com/6zjrd2 on my order to 80.75 is what they actually finally charged me. http://prntscr.com/6zjsm7

luckily after a lengthy wait for a reply i did end up getting a refund, currently waiting on my gateway 3ds from peach3ds which so far has been QUITE the opposite.


----------



## retrogbaboy (Jun 23, 2015)

!!! 3dsgamerworld SCAMMER !!!

stay away from this seller.
It is a scammer.


I turn the email I sent him a few days ago and I still do not respond.

"Dear 3dsgamerworld stuff, I bought it on June 3 a EZ4 EZFlash IV, order number # 5589.
It arrived a few minutes ago, I opened the package and unfortunately the card
is broken.

there is interlocking interior of the right side that has broken the plastic
(and therefore also lacks the piece split).
for which the Memory Card remains with the right aparte raised.

since they are interested in the product I require a replacement.
I ask then instructions on how to replace.

I include photos

Regards
davide"



I rewrote it again today demanding a resolution and try to guess?

They have banned the email. I know because I tried to write from another email account and I do not get the mail delivery service.
They are thieves and they know it, and because they do not have to pay through paypal they take advantage.

So i was ripped off and lost $50, but I hope that thanks to this post anyone else go in their scam.
I hope I am wrong and to me respond these days and to resolve but I highly doubt.

p.s. obviously the ez card being cracked with some plastic inside, soon as the you are staying in the gba and removes opens further.


Here are the pictures of the card arrived cracked:


----------



## 3DSGamerWorld.Com (Jun 24, 2015)

retrogbaboy said:


> !!! 3dsgamerworld SCAMMER !!!
> 
> stay away from this seller.
> It is a scammer.
> ...



Our email system had banned your email,I have tried contacted you today,please check your email.


----------



## retrogbaboy (Jun 24, 2015)

I am pleased that I was wrong and I apologize for the accusations that I made.
but try to understand: I paid for a product, I receive broken, will contact you for replacement procedure, and no one answers. after a few days I rewrite for news about and discover that you have banned my email.
understand then that my doubts have been conned were legitimate.

fortunately it was just a misunderstanding.

I checked the mail and there was no your email, it was over in the junk folder.
so now I say you amail private.

are happy about this resolution and when procedure ended'll modify this post and I will leave in place a positive feedback

greetings
davide


----------



## retrogbaboy (Jun 25, 2015)

excuse mr. 3DSGamerWorld, you read my answer? I write to you away private email as your instructions.
I am waiting to hear how you decide to proceed. Thank you.


----------



## retrogbaboy (Jul 14, 2015)

*SOLVED !!!*



Hello 3dsgamerworld.com stuff.
yesterday morning I received the card flash replacing the one defective.
this time it's perfect. the small plastic tip engages perfectly and the card remains closed and no shake.

I apologize again for having doubted your seriousness and honesty.
with this mail I confirm that this store is really correct and professional.
I can only leave positive feedback and recommend the purchase without hesitation.

I thank you again, and if there's anything I can do just ask.

Greetings
Davide


----------



## Battousi05 (Oct 6, 2015)

Sorry for the necro-bump but Im having difficulties with 3DSGamerworld.com myself. Originally tried placing an order with them back on Sep 28th. my credit card was denied due to fraud protection. I emailed the site and got a response SUPER quick. Told me to pay thru PayPal for order amount and to contact them afterwards. I did that and told them I paid and then they apparently vanished. Every day for a few days straight i tried emailing them but then eventually got the failed email message back every time so im guessing my email was banned. I even emailed the personal email i was told to send the $ to on PayPal AND also found another email to send one to on the site and still never heard anything. I saw this thread and HAD to post this here sorry. I have also sent a PM to 3DSGamerWorld and I know they are still active on the site here because their last activity was within the last day!!!


----------



## Battousi05 (Oct 10, 2015)

update, after emailing multiple email addresses and PM'ing direct i finally got an email saying my order shipped a week after they received payment...poor communication but we'll see how it goes when i receive my stuff!


----------



## Serkan (Aug 30, 2016)

Sorry to write here but, I need to contact with 3DSGamerWorld.Com and I saw that they see our post here. Hope they can see this and answer me!

I ordered EZ Flash IV at August 25. And they shipped that next they. (at least they e-mailed me about it) But, there's no tracking number and when I try to contact with them, it fails. All my e-mails return with Mail Delivery Subsystem.

Now, all I want to my tracking number! Please 3DSGamerWorld.Com, contact with me!!
My order number is 8679


----------



## Ratzel (Sep 21, 2016)

I have had issues like this quite frequently on eBay (OK, please don't laugh). I have learned quite a bit about foreign shipping. If it's coming from China, it usually takes about (maybe) 15-25 working days to arrive, and I usually get a fake tracking number on stuff but for the most part, it usually comes. And as for no or long response times, that happens quite often. Also tracking info can take what seems like forever sometimes, sometimes I have had shipments come in from China and the tracking info never updated. But if they rip you off and you use a credit card you could always issue a "charge back". Also ugly things can happen to the mail and it gets lost or stolen, like I found someones meds in a tray one time (I reported it and gave the package to a supervisor). I work with mail also.

EDIT: If your tracking is accurate and the post office says that it's delivered, it most likely went to the wrong address and you have to take it up with your local post office, I had to do that once.


----------

